# ESP Eclipse VHB $850 at musiciansfriend



## D-EJ915 (Feb 16, 2008)

Buy ESP Eclipse II Flame Maple Vintage Honey Burst Electric Guitar Regular With EMGs at Musician's Friend

Spend over $1k (it's $999.99 so buy something else with it) and you get $150 off


----------



## Used666 (Feb 16, 2008)

I wish they had the white one at that price....


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Buy ESP Eclipse II Flame Maple Vintage Honey Burst Electric Guitar Regular With EMGs at Musician's Friend
> 
> Spend over $1k (it's $999.99 so buy something else with it) and you get $150 off



yhats a really good deal, if i didnt drop money on a steph8 and a aggy pro25, i would of looked into this


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice deal


----------



## Adamh1331 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ahhh i hate that color! It looks so cheap..


----------



## JMad81 (Feb 17, 2008)

Adamh1331 said:


> Ahhh i hate that color! It looks so cheap..



Actually in real life it looks awesome. I never liked the color until i saw one at a store. I picked one up today just cause i couldnt pass on a deal like that.

I doubt all of them look this good, but real pics do look better than the one on the site.


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

that's a looker.. that's begging for covers


----------



## JMad81 (Feb 17, 2008)

budda said:


> that's a looker.. that's begging for covers



I havent seen another one that looks quite as good as that one does, but they still look nice. Im hoping mine will come like that, but i doubt it. I was at a guitar store that had 2 of them yesterday and it made me pretty damn happy i ordered one cause they are very nice guitars.


----------



## GTR0B (Feb 17, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> if i didnt drop money on a steph8 and a aggy pro25, i would of looked into this



Killer!  Did ya' order the SC-608B or the B-8?


----------

